# Riding without a helmet



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

This morning I went to the JPL trail (dunno the official name of the trail) and boy were there a lot of hikers that day! Hot damn, lots of purdy outdoorsy chicks! There was this blonde walking her dogs with what I assumed was her bf, but she smiled at me  Anyway, I noticed quite a number of people riding without helmets, and I don't mean your typical amateur rider with dept. store bikes but people who look like they are skilled. Some even professional looking, ya know, all decked out and with nice bikes. Somehow I was bit disappointed to see the "cool" people riding without helmets. I mean, what if some kid sees them and says something like "oh, the cool people with skills don't need helmets, so I guess I don't too...I wanna be like them..." blah blah blah. I remember many years ago when I was new to mt. biking, I rode the trails without a helmet and really didn't think much of it until I passed a real biker and he said something to the effect of you need a helmet on passing me. I dunno if I was annoyed by a stranger's comment or not, but later it sunk in and I realized I do need a helmet. Do all of you ride with a helmet? Maybe it's a silly question, as I would assume many do. I was just a bit surprised by seeing some bikers ride the trail with no head protection.

On a different note, what is the etiquette of passing a biker who is going the opposite of you? Do you initiate a nod or hi? Or do you wait for him or her to greet you first? Most people wear shades, so it's really difficult to see if they are looking your way.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

how is the jpl trail? and more importantly, where do you park? I just moved back home and need to try it out

All I say is "hey" and nod

helmet is a must in any speed


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

I never used a helmet in my life,but no one did where I`m from.Been riding all my life.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

I only wear a helmet (full face) when I'm doing downhill and other fast stuff or messing around in the town on concrete, stairs, etc.. I do quite a lot of trail riding that I don't wear a helmet for and just refrain if I start getting carried away, like personal risk assessment. 

Unless I'm otherwise distracted, I'll look in the direction of other trail users and await eye contact before giving a nod; I think it's less invasive than saying 'hi' to everyone I pass. Some folk get out on the trails to be away from other people (I know I do sometimes), so who am I to disturb them? Greet people if you feel like it, just don't be offended if they don't respond. There are not, and shouldn't be, 'rules' for exchanging pleasantries.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

banksd1983 said:


> how is the jpl trail? and more importantly, where do you park? I just moved back home and need to try it out


This was pretty much my first time to go back after a long while. I was surprised that I still remember the place quite well. What did surprise me was parking. I got there around 8am and the lot next to the entrance was filled. I did a drive around twice and then decided to just park a half block away. Back then I was able to park next to the entrance, but then I don't remember what hours I got there, just that it was always morning. The trail is nice, and I love the shade and the stream crossings. I'm not an advance rider, and the fact that I found the trail accessible might say something about it...well, at least for the first 4 or 5 miles. I stopped at where the trail drastically narrows and slopes up. I was by myself and was pretty exhausted from my lungs not being used to the elevation. Since I hadn't been there in a long time, the elevation almost shocked me. Like about 2 miles into riding I was exhausted and gasping for air. At first I thought I was out of shape, but then I thought I can't be because I've biked farther than this and never felt as out of breath as I did now. Then it hit that it was probably the elevation that my lungs weren't used to yet. Anyhow, riding away from the entrance is sort of an uphill thing, but riding back to it is sooooo sweet. The slight slope down makes the drudging up all worth it.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I always wear a helmet, unless biking for super short distances, like .5 a mile. I know a guy who was pulling up in a parking lot, and had a freak accident, endo'd, and wound up with a fractured skull, brain hemorraging, and some other nasty stuff. All from a low speed accident in a parking lot. Risk of trail > than almost empty parking lot. Why bother taking risks? I weark either a Fox Flux or a Bell Bellistic depending on what I'm riding, etc.


----------



## Unreleased Untitled (Jul 5, 2007)

I always wear a helmet and I do not ride with people who do not wear a helmet.


----------



## MUNSTERZ (May 12, 2007)

I never used to wear a helmet. Now I got kids and not only is it the law for under 16 years old to wear them I want them to wear a helmet anyway. So if I want them to I should as well. I dont even think anything of it now, it goes with me on any ride no matter the distance.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I wear one, but it wasn't always that way. 

People who base their helmet use tendencies on their own skills are only fooling themselves. All it takes is one newb on the trail and you'll be wishing you'd had it. 

Let's hope you folks that don't regularly use one don't ever find out you needed it. 
I also hope I'm not around to see it if you did need it.

Good luck


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

MUNSTERZ said:


> I never used to wear a helmet. Now I got kids and not only is it the law for under 16 years old to wear them I want them to wear a helmet anyway. So if I want them to I should as well. I dont even think anything of it now, it goes with me on any ride no matter the distance.


If I lived in a state that required my own kids that were under the age of 16 to wear a helmet when they rode their bicycle, I would seriously consider moving.

What a joke.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

I wont ride with someone without a helmet. It can happen so easy and fast. Not worth it, plus the helmets they make now are so much better then the old ones. Lots of vents and very light.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I lost count of how many times I've been wacked in the helmet by a low hanging branch. My son always grabs his helmet before he gets on his bike. And not because I ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

I wear one. I've seen what can happen myself. I will always wear one. My helmet is light, comfortable and vented enough that I barely feel it. I won't ride with anyone not wearing a helmet. Should something happen to them while they were with me, I'd not want it on my conscience that I didn't press them hard enough.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

djork said:


> I mean, what if some kid sees them and says something like "oh, the cool people with skills don't need helmets, so I guess I don't too...I wanna be like them..."


Well when did kids start thinking adults were cool? If you want to make it cool to wear a helmet, you really need to stop adults from wearing them and you damn well better not make it a legal requirement for kids to wear them. Or better yet, get rappers to start wearing them. Hell, them kids will never take them off. Of course, they'll probably want them several sizes too big and wear them backwords . . . and then your local school board will have to create a rule to prohibit kids from wearing them to school . . .

Anyway, you need to allow people (adults at least) to make their own decisioins. Sometimes I wear a helmet, and sometimes I don't. I'm not going to go into my justifications one way or the other, other than to say it's my choice and peer pressure has absolutely no bearing on it.

That being said, I do refuse to ride with anyone that won't color coordinate their riding clothes with mine. Oh, and they have to be slower than me too (um, for safety reasons).


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I've given up trying to convince people to wear helmets.  Some people think they are impervious from critical injury. They think it will not happen to them.

They call them ACCIDENTS for a reason. No one INTENDS to smash their head on anything. It's there JUST IN CASE. Not wearing one reflects an individual of indifference and vanity.

I've given up trying to convince people. It's a waste of time. The only thing that will convince them is a critical injury. In which case we can only hope that they spend the rest of their quadriplegic existence trying to convince kids to wear helmets.

Yes it is possible to suffer such injuries while wearing a helmet. It makes it less likely. Everything real is a matter of statistics.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

Usually, the helmet stays in the car, so it's always on-hand when needed. But, this has happened to me a couple times: I pull up at the trail, pull out the bike, and I realize that D'OH! -- I left my helmet at home cuz I did a ride straight from home and left it sitting on the workbench in the garage. At that point, I've found myself faced with two choices -- drive (20 mins each way, 30 mins, whatever) home and get it, or just roll. In each case, I took the risk, promising myself that I would take it easy, and stay on the brakes a bit more. Not my preferred way to ride, but given the choice, whatddya gonna do? Not ride? Waste an hour and burn a few gallons of gas driving home? So I've rolled the dice. Maybe not the smartest thing, but sometimes...


----------



## Mr. Thompson (Jul 2, 2007)

*Wear one*. I had to take a month off work due to head injuries sustained from riding a bike without a helmet.

Shortly after this I had to call paramedics for a mother of three who fell while rollerblading. She was bleeding out of both ears and her nose. She died nine hours later. If she had been wearing a helmet...


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Manmountain Dense said:


> Usually, the helmet stays in the car, so it's always on-hand when needed. But, this has happened to me a couple times: I pull up at the trail, pull out the bike, and I realize that D'OH! -- I left my helmet at home cuz I did a ride straight from home and left it sitting on the workbench in the garage. At that point, I've found myself faced with two choices -- drive (20 mins each way, 30 mins, whatever) home and get it, or just roll. In each case, I took the risk, promising myself that I would take it easy, and stay on the brakes a bit more. Not my preferred way to ride, but given the choice, whatddya gonna do? Not ride? Waste an hour and burn a few gallons of gas driving home? So I've rolled the dice. Maybe not the smartest thing, but sometimes...


I've had this happen to me as well. I drive home and get the helmet.

A couple of weeks ago we took a road trip to Ft. Custer. I forgot my helmet. We stopped at the LBS and I bought another one.

If you fracture your skull in such an occurence, I'll bet you will sit in your hospital bed and wish .... oohh wish ... that you had the brains to drive back home and get your helmet.

Come to think of it, I need to store that spare in my trunk ;-)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Why would you care if someone wears a bucket or not?


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

personal choice is King.

be it helmets, seatbelts, or whatever. I don't want or need the "PC Police" telling me hw to live my life. I can make my own decisions


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> Why would you care if someone wears a bucket or not?


I care because when the knob crackers his skully, I feel obligated, and I AM obligated to then turn from rider into caregiver for as long as it takes to get the concussed/comafied/croaked knob off the hill so he doesn't decompose and stink up the place and/or scare small animals and children with his drooling.

It really ruins my day, and I am one selfish son of'a Ham.


----------



## Mr. Thompson (Jul 2, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> Why would you care if someone wears a bucket or not?


If you turn into a Terri Schiavo the rest of us will end up paying for your medical expenses. Think about it.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Mr. Thompson said:


> If you turn into a Terri Schiavo the rest of us will end up paying for your medical expenses. Think about it.


No kidding. It is a matter of respect for those that end up paying.

And don't forget the sad and horrible TV coverage and pure media circus that ensued with Terri Schiavo.

... but we did get, "BFF" ouf of it.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

I really can't see not wearing a helmet unless you ride on marshmallow trails with lollypop trees !  TIG.


----------



## cornflake_81 (Jun 5, 2007)

I always wear my helmet. My first few rides I was a little insecure about it becasue, let's face it, its not the coolest accessory around. But either way, it all comes down to your opinion of risk vs reward. I have a riding buddy who rarely wears one and, though I disagree with it, I certainly don't shun him for his choice. I'd hate for him to get hurt, but I wouldn't hold myself responsible if he did.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr. Thompson said:


> If you turn into a Terri Schiavo. )


I was about to signoff and start watching a movie, but now i think I'll just sit back and see where this wild ride is going next.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

cornflake_81 said:


> I'd hate for him to get hurt, but I wouldn't hold myself responsible if he did.


The only tiny control you have over that is to make him be responsible and respectful while riding with you by wearing a helmet.

What if he dies out there and you could have prevented it? You would just whistle a tune as you got along with your day? No... the guilt would set in because you are a good person. It would eat you alive until you rotted away in a straight jacket in some padded room without a door....

Well.. you know what I mean... I hope.

I would rather help prevent an injury, than perform... CPR.

And then there is the ruining of my day that keeps nagging at me!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, my philosophy as well. People will say, it's my head and if I crash, run into a tree etc it's at me, but that's BS. If you're riding with someone and they don't have a helmet and crash/hurt themselves you aren't going to just go on and leave them, you will stay with them and take care of them and stop the ride for everyone.



norm said:


> I wont ride with someone without a helmet. It can happen so easy and fast. Not worth it, plus the helmets they make now are so much better then the old ones. Lots of vents and very light.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I always ride with a helmet. I didnt when I was a kid, got lucky and never landed on my head. Cant say the same for my shoulder, wrist, and chin. Since I have been MTBing, my lid has saved me a couple times. And no way in hell would I ride my roadie without one.

All my friends wear lids, and I wouldnt let anyone join us without one. But I tend to hang with smarter people who value their brains, so I havent yet had to tell anyone they cant hang with us. I had one girl in our group endo one ride. Cracked her helmet clean in half. Better that than her skull. My first aid skills are decent, but not THAT decent.


----------



## cornflake_81 (Jun 5, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> What if he dies out there and you could have prevented it? You would just whistle a tune as you got along with your day? No... the guilt would set in because you are a good person. It would eat you alive until you rotted away in a straight jacket in some padded room without a door....


You know, I suppose you're right. Perhaps my example isn't the best since the afore-mentioned friend has a long history of doing stupid things and getting hurt despite my warnings.


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

i useta wear helmets when i was a little kid but where i live now theres no other riders on the trails and im skilled an my front breaks adjusted to not do endos!


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

...and don't run with scissors


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I've had this happen to me as well. I drive home and get the helmet.


I guess you're just a smarter, better and probably more attractive person than I could ever hope to be.



willtsmith_nwi said:


> If you fracture your skull in such an occurence, I'll bet you will sit in your hospital bed and wish .... oohh wish ... that you had the brains to drive back home and get your helmet.


Thanks, Mom.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

illldeca said:


> i useta wear helmets when i was a little kid but where i live now theres no other riders on the trails and im skilled an my front breaks adjusted to not do endos!


So because no other riders are around... and because you feel your "break" is adjusted, that meaks you won't _brake_ your head open when you crack it on a rock that looks just like Gilligan?

I don't think you can afford another head injury...

:arf:


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> So because no other riders are around... and because you feel your "break" is adjusted, that meaks you won't _brake_ your head open when you crack it on a rock that looks just like Gilligan?
> 
> I don't think you can afford another head injury...
> 
> :arf:


Now that's funny.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

theRuss said:


> ...and don't run with scissors


Unless you are wearin your Giro.


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> Unless you are wearin your Giro.


:rockon:


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, and sometimes I go to bed without flossing. I'm doomed.


----------



## Bender13 (Apr 9, 2007)

All I know is the last couple of times that I have wiped as I was sliding along hearing the gravel grind against my helmet all I could think about is that I am glad that it is not the side of my face. I always wear a helmet, my kids as well. I leave it in the car so I won't forget it or I turn back if I did.

Jeff


----------



## Noob7_0 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have just this summer got into trail riding and I dont leave home without my cover. I also started to wear one when riding around town too. I didnt like it at first as the only people who wear them on the local bike paths are the non "cool" types or the people who wear them backwards, but with the number of times that cars have come close to hitting me I figured its just a matter of time before I would be wishing I was wearing one.

Plus I have started to use clipless pedals and I have been falling alot and it sets a good example for those little punks


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Why would you care if someone wears a bucket or not?


I am the kind of guy that will help anybody on the side of the trail, but I refuse to put myself in the position to be responsible for another persons stupidity. I have broken 2 helmets and one of thos 2 times was a place where I had ridden 100's of times before but just did something slightly different.

It's a personal choice to wear a helmet, but tell me why you wouldn't. What outweighs brain damage? Accidents are not planned and happen no matter how good or careful you think you are. Some people think they look stupid with one, I think they look stupid without.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

A fall can happen anytime and a helmet might or might not be any factor is how bad it can end up being. Thats if you dont fall on your head. If you want to ride without one its your own choice and it doesnt bother me one bit cause I ride without one too sometimes. Of course some ppl on here as you will notice will scream at you for even thinking of riding without one.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahaha, childish... wonderful. Fact is, helmets are smart, and not wearing them, ever, is simply lazy and foolish. There's never a reason not to.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I always wear a helmet. You can be the best rider in the world, but even the best riders still make mistakes.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm REALLY surprised at how many people are saying they don't wear a helmet. I wear one every time on the trail and 97% of the people i see out there do, too. Those who don't are clearly noobs and probably don't even own one.

Maybe its because NC is another state w/ a helmets for under 16yr old law and every trail head, state owned or private, has signs all over saying theyre required. I guess it works.

Why would I care if YOU wear a helmet? Besides the reasons mentioned above, i sure would hate to have my favorite trail shut down because some dumbass knocked his head on a log and decided to sue.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

HuffyMan said:


> I'm REALLY surprised at how many people are saying they don't wear a helmet. I wear one every time on the trail and 97% of the people i see out there do, too. Those who don't are clearly noobs and probably don't even own one.
> 
> Maybe its because NC is another state w/ a helmets for under 16yr old law and every trail head, state owned or private, has signs all over saying theyre required. I guess it works.
> 
> Why would I care if YOU wear a helmet? Besides the reasons mentioned above, i sure would hate to have my favorite trail shut down because some dumbass knocked his head on a log and decided to sue.


Has a trail ever been shut down because some one got injured because they were not wearing a helmet? 
In Europe no one cares unless your doing jumps or DH or any kind of riding with elevated risk.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd support mandatory helmet laws for riders over 16 (it's already the law for minors here) because riding without a helmet is simply a stupid thing to do.

Your skills might be perfect but there are other riders on the raod and trail who aren't nearly as perfect and pose some serious hazards. 

It's like having brakes on my fixies... I might not need them 99% of the time but I want to be covered for that 1% of the time when things go badly.


----------



## YukonGT (Jan 12, 2007)

illldeca said:


> i useta wear helmets when i was a little kid but where i live now theres no other riders on the trails and im skilled an my front breaks adjusted to not do endos!


haha sorry bro but your an idiot.


----------



## aussie tojo (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont wear a helmet. But i respect people who do. I will ride with people who wear helmets and people who dont. I dont base who i ride with on whether or not they are wearing a helmet!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

theRuss said:


> ...and don't run with scissors


 ...on the trail...


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

My personal take? Let those who ride decide. The way I see it, they see enough "real" bikers on the trails wearing helmets so they might get the message to wear one.

Since I work for Big Brother though, I MUST wear a helmet when I'm on base. I don't have a problem with that. I'm so use to it nowadays. Technically, I'm also suppose to wear long pants, long sleeve shirt and an orange reflective vest when I'm on base. All two wheel vehicles are suppose to, but I haven't been called on that yet.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*He's an Organ donor*

Hey, leave the guy alone. So he doesn't wear a helemt it's his choice, we don't ride with him and he won't spoil our ride. PLUS we do need organ donors don't we? Darwin's rule of evolution and all 



29Colossus said:


> So because no other riders are around... and because you feel your "break" is adjusted, that meaks you won't _brake_ your head open when you crack it on a rock that looks just like Gilligan?
> 
> I don't think you can afford another head injury...
> 
> :arf:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I know a guy who used to be really bright and a head of his class before a biking accident. He was a good biker, but got unlucky. He was just finishing his university studies with really good papers, until he had the accident. He fell with his bike and hit his head. After the accident he started to have a lot of problems concentrating, and could not even finish his studies (he got top grades with hardly any effort until that point). He never managed to get a decent job either, and quite regrets he did not wear a helmet.

Repairing your head is not very easy. Sure you can fix a broken jaw, but damage your brain and you are out of luck. Of course every one can choose for themselves. I have a good friend who rides without a helmet. I do mention it once before every ride, but will not rub it in.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

LyNx said:


> Hey, leave the guy alone. So he doesn't wear a helemt it's his choice, we don't ride with him and he won't spoil our ride. PLUS we do need organ donors don't we? Darwin's rule of evolution and all


Well yes, but did they sign the back of their driver's license?


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hey, leave the guy alone. So he doesn't wear a helemt it's his choice, we don't ride with him and he won't spoil our ride. PLUS we do need organ donors don't we? Darwin's rule of evolution and all


I would hope the dude's post was heavy on sarcasm- no one's spelling and grammar is that poor if it's not being done on purpose, right?

Problem with this dolt being an organ donor is that he rides alone where apparently no ones else rides- his organs would be trash by the time they found him. :madman:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> I'd support mandatory helmet laws for riders over 16 (it's already the law for minors here) because riding without a helmet is simply a stupid thing to do.


Helmet laws are UNAMERICAN.

I don't need no freaking government on this planet to impose it's idea of safety on me, or my children. I like to control my own life and family. This is ESPECIALLY true when it comes to things like wearing helmets while you ride a bike. If you favor that kind of dumbass legislation that makes helmets a law, then you would also favor legislation that has people wearing helmets to take a shower... do you know the death rate from head injuries from taking a shower? It is HUGE compared to head injuries on bikes. A lot of elderly break their hips. Maybe we need elderly hip pad legislation? Better legislate vehicles out of the picture. 50k die a year in those death traps. Where is the LEGISLATION! PLEASE! We NEED MORE legislation!

You shouldn't be in favor of ANY new legislation, but unfortunately people like you think the government should solve all your imaginary problems of emotional sensitivity.

Come on... don't favor the legislation of Natural Selection. Let people be people. That includes making stupid decisions.

How about some legislation for those that can't stop supporting idiotic legislation? I think anyone that supports and tries to further helmet laws should be put in jail as traitors to America.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_You shouldn't be in favor of ANY new legislation, but unfortunately people like you think the government should solve all your imaginary problems of emotional sensitivity._"

Very good point.

"_I think anyone that supports and tries to further helmet laws should be put in jail._"

But wouldn't that require some sort of legislation?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

SteveUK said:


> "_You shouldn't be in favor of ANY new legislation, but unfortunately people like you think the government should solve all your imaginary problems of emotional sensitivity._"
> 
> Very good point.
> 
> ...


Hehe... I was aware of that so I was being sort of facetious. Maybe we can skip the legislation and just have vigilante lynching parties?

:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_Maybe we can skip the legislation and just have vigilante lynching parties?_"

Would they be allowed to carry flaming torches?


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> Would they be allowed to carry flaming torches?


Depends if the torch is made out of environmentally friendly materials or not. Also has to be clean burning too.


----------



## Scott99999 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry -- put in wrong place - edited


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I always wear helmet and gloves when riding.
Somehow, I can understand people taking the helmet off for a grind up a long climb, in hot conditions.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bah. Wearing a helmet is not about staying perfectly comfortable or looking cool. Yes, hot conditions suck. Take breaks  Or suck it up and rock and roll. Eitherway, the alternative is always worse. Always.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Here in Finland all health care is payed for by the government (there is private health care too, but most people use public since it works pretty well). So if somebody hits their head during an accident I'll be paying tax money for fixing him up...

I guess in the states your public health care system is so messed up that somebody else's accident won't end up costing you.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

Wearing a helmet is a matter of choice. I always wear one since personally, it is a safety issue. Look at motorcycle riders...... most chose not to wear a helmet knowing that if and when they get in an accident, chances are, it will be fatal. Does that make them stupid? No ! It shows their concern for safety is low. Same thing for us, mountainbikers. Does it make you stupid for not wearing a heltmet? No.... it means you are not concerned about your own safety.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

nico2me said:


> Wearing a helmet is a matter of choice. I always wear one since personally, it is a safety issue. Look at motorcycle riders...... most chose not to wear a helmet knowing that if and when they get in an accident, chances are, it will be fatal. Does that make them stupid? No ! It shows their concern for safety is low. Same thing for us, mountainbikers. Does it make you stupid for not wearing a heltmet? No.... it means you are not concerned about your own safety.


... which in turn is stupid. Paying 30-100$ to save your life = worth it. If your life isn't worth it to you, maybe sky-diving without a parachute would be more fun? Honestly. In the meantime, I think you look dumb as hell trucking along with no helmet. The only think you need to complete the outfit is a 12-gauge mounted on the handlebars pointed towards your face, rigged up to fire when your fork is activated. 
How stupid will you feel when you are paralyzed thanks to a parking lot accident?


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

s62 said:


> ... which in turn is stupid. Paying 30-100$ to save your life = worth it. If your life isn't worth it to you, maybe sky-diving without a parachute would be more fun? Honestly. In the meantime, I think you look dumb as hell trucking along with no helmet. The only think you need to complete the outfit is a 12-gauge mounted on the handlebars pointed towards your face, rigged up to fire when your fork is activated.
> How stupid will you feel when you are paralyzed thanks to a parking lot accident?


Great satire. For a second, I thought you were serious.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

helmets are cool enough (both senses) these days that you really don't have an excuse not to wear one... not terribly expensive, and can literally save your life...
+1 on the 'wont ride with someone who doesnt have a helmet.'

As for helmet laws for kids, I say hell yeah, adults are expected to know better, but kids, not so much...
much better use of LEO time than busting house parties.
(sorry, does it show that I live in a college town?)


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Its really funny how quickly the posts pile up when someone mentions "no helmet". 3 pages in one day...come on, its rediculous


BTW, Sorry if its been said before, I didn't really read most of the pages


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Its really funny how quickly the posts pile up when someone mentions "no helmet". 3 pages in one day...come on, its rediculous


yep, i've also noticed this. A No Helmet thread always gets replies no matter how many times it comes up or is repeatedly asked.
as for me, i wear a helmet when i believe there is a greater risk. riding to college - no helmet as i ride on the pavement not in the road. smaller jumps with no tricks no helmet. attempting new tricks, going through singletrack with trees larger jumps - helmet

however i would like to know how many people ride harder than they should because they have a helmet. i am willing to bet that many people believe that they are subconciously invincible because they are wearing a helmet. i am 1 of them:thumbsup: (sorry for bad spelling but its been a long day)


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> yep, i've also noticed this. A No Helmet thread always gets replies no matter how many times it comes up or is repeatedly asked.
> as for me, i wear a helmet when i believe there is a greater risk. riding to college - no helmet as i ride on the pavement not in the road. smaller jumps with no tricks no helmet. attempting new tricks, going through singletrack with trees larger jumps - helmet
> 
> however i would like to know how many people ride harder than they should because they have a helmet. i am willing to bet that many people believe that they are subconciously invincible because they are wearing a helmet. i am 1 of them:thumbsup: (sorry for bad spelling but its been a long day)


Accidents can happen because your bike brakes, or because somebody else crashes into you... It can sometimes be hard to predict.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> Helmet laws are UNAMERICAN.
> 
> I don't need no freaking government on this planet to impose it's idea of safety on me, or my children. .


I don't need no freaking stupid idiots imposing a huge bill on ME or MY government for an avoidable cause of head injury.

I will support no helmets when those who ride without them agree also to pay out of pocket for their medical expenses related to head injury. I think that's the fair way.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Its OK just don't crash, here at 8500 ft jump off and blistering Sierra Nevada sun, well we forgot the buckets and still had fun:thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Its OK just don't crash, here at 8500 ft jump off and blistering Sierra Nevada sun, well we forgot the buckets and still had fun:thumbsup:


That picture there sums up a lot of stuff... a lot of stuff I tell ya.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

I wonder -- of all those on here who are complaining about having to "pay" for the healthcare costs of others who are injured riding without helmets, how many are voting Democrat? Because if you are, you're going to wind up paying for **everyone's** health care costs, not just those with cycling-related head injuries. After all, that's part of their platform.

Just sayin'.

Also saying -- anyone who claims they "never ride without a helmet" is full of it. You may "never ride trails" without one, but I'll bet dollars to donuts that if you say "I never ride my bike without a helmet" that you're a sanctimonious liar and a nanny and a scold. And the next time you catch yourself spinning around the driveway bare-headed as you test that new shift cable you just installed, you'll realize it. "Never" is an absolute term, and none of use are so perfect as to be infallibly consistent at all times.

And don't give me that "one dude once fell on his head in a parking lot and now he's a vegetable" line, because -- that was one dude (if it's even a true story and not urban legend). One dude got hit by lightning on a clear-sky day a couple weeks ago. One dude was killed by a mountain lion on the trails in Orange County. There's always "one dude" who could serve as a cautionary example, a worst-case-scenario. And the reason their stories are told over and over again is because they're aberrations. Freak accidents. One dude falling on his head in a parking lot is a tragedy. 10,000 dudes falling on their heads in parking lots are a statistic. And sorry, but that statistic doesn't exist. There are far more head injuries in soccer every year than there are in cycling. So why not mandatory helmets for soccer, too?

I almost always wear my helmet on the trails. I can count on one hand the number of times I've ridden without one. But it's still astonishing how many people are so worried about protecing other people's brains, when they're so obviously not using their own in the first place.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Manmountain Dense said:


> I wonder -- of all those on here who are complaining about having to "pay" for the healthcare costs of others who are injured riding without helmets, how many are voting Democrat? Because if you are, you're going to wind up paying for **everyone's** health care costs, not just those with cycling-related head injuries. After all, that's part of their platform.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


haha, resorting to Stalin quotes?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Manmountain Dense said:


> I wonder -- of all those on here who are complaining about having to "pay" for the healthcare costs of others who are injured riding without helmets, how many are voting Democrat? Because if you are, you're going to wind up paying for **everyone's** health care costs, not just those with cycling-related head injuries. After all, that's part of their platform.


But that is OK because the government will provide great health care.... you know... just like the education they _provide_. That's just great isn't it? I can't wait for that kind of health care! The incompetent kind. Man... that will be great. 70% of one's earnings going to the government. They will do such good things with all that money like they always do!

I can't wait. Someone sure is sick... that is for certain.

Medic!


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

s62 said:


> haha, resorting to Stalin quotes?


Technically, I was paraphrasing. But hey, even a blind pig finds an acorn every once in a while...


----------



## Mitrovarr (Jun 12, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> But that is OK because the government will provide great health care.... you know... just like the education they _provide_. That's just great isn't it?


It sure is better than the education most people got before schools became government funded, which can be reasonably well described as being 'none'. But no, keep talking about how good the old days were, when a quarter of the population was literate on a good day and perhaps 5% had education equivalent to modern high school or better.

On a side note, there are countries with socialized health care that repeatedly score above the US in quality-of-life assessments and health care quality reports. Sweden would be a good example.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mitrovarr said:


> It sure is better than the education most people got before schools became government funded, which can be reasonably well described as being 'none'. But no, keep talking about how good the old days were, when a quarter of the population was literate on a good day and perhaps 5% had education equivalent to modern high school or better.


Clearly, you're new to MTBR (and the Internet). A one-quarter literacy rate would be a vast improvement over current conditions.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

Mitrovarr said:


> On a side note, there are countries with socialized health care that repeatedly score above the US in quality-of-life assessments and health care quality reports. Sweden would be a good example.


So wait, which is it? Government-funded health care is good because it produces more satisfied patients? Or it sucks because it forces us all to pay for every moron who doesn't wear a helmet and falls on his head? You really can't have it both ways.


----------



## macmac (May 16, 2007)

I started wearing a helmet about 2 years ago off and on. Today I wear it everytime i ride. I can't believe the ignorance out there with respect to this topic. Where I live, government funded healthcare is a fact of life, and there is no reason why I should have to pay for someone elses moron idiotic decision to not wear a helmet. That little peice of plastic can protect your life. 

In fact, stop thinking of yourself for a second and think of others. Think of your family who will have to put up with your injuries afterwards. Think of the people who will be paying for your healthcare costs. Wearing a helmet just makes good sense., Is it 100% full proof? Abo****ley not, but it can help. 

Bottom line, wearing a helmet makes good sense. Not wearing a helmet increases your chances of permanent injury or death,, and that impacts everyone.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Right on!*



macmac said:


> I started wearing a helmet about 2 years ago off and on.


According to your profile, you started riding in 2007. I applaud you for being the first here to be so safe as to wear a helmet before you even started biking. If others would take your cue, the world would be a lot safer.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

yoginasser said:


> Has a trail ever been shut down because some one got injured because they were not wearing a helmet?
> In Europe no one cares unless your doing jumps or DH or any kind of riding with elevated risk.


They actually closed a cool section of trail at Santos because a couple people got hurt in various ways. The awesome part is that that section of trail was completely redesigned by IMBA and OMBA has really done a great job up there.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

I never once wore a helmet growing up and I was a nut on the bike. Jumps and all. I know wear a helmet and would feel weird without one. I guess it's my old age but I don't see that it's a must when just riding normally on the street, especially people who do it for leisure. You can still seriously hurt yourself with a helmet on. Helmets aren't extremely affective either. Now if you are on a trail I think you should, just in case cause you are more likely to go down hard.

Point is, I don't think we should be forced to wear a helmet and I think it's ridiculous when people shun other people who don't wear them, especially when they see kids without them. Me, my brothers and all my neighbors never worn helmets when we were kids and we always crashed. I think we as a society have become more protective and more scared of things we never even thought twice about in the past. Just my opinion.


----------



## macmac (May 16, 2007)

TBRBOB86 

I've been riding a bike since I was a small child. Got my first 'mountain bike' at 12 and held on to that sucker for roughly 18 years. In that time period, off and on ridng, I never wore a helmet. About 8 years ago my brother picked up some CCM helmets that we could use when rollerblading. My knees could not take rollerblading. About 2 years ago, I started using the helmet off and on for biking. 

This year, I purchased a new bike, new gear, and I wear a helmet every time I ride. If I forget it, i'll turn back for it. 

Bottoom line, helmets are a necessity. I will say this though, most people on thiis board are American. 

What I noticed from my trips to the U.S is that not many people wear their seatbelts, as much as we do up here. I wonder if that same mentality of not wearing the seatbelt, is what causes people to refrain from wearing the helmets. I wonder if there is a correlation.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know this is such a passionate topic with people foaming at the mouth  Anyway, I was wondering if any of you guys who wear a helmet and who believes in this sensible practice think it's okay to tell others on the trail who are not wearing a helmet to wear a helmet or something like that. I mean like strangers, not a buddy who shows up with no helmet. 

Btw, I like the idea of rappers wearing helmets to popularized the practice! Ahh, but the downside! Oversized helmets, wearing them backwards, haha!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't believe that I'm getting back into this thread after 24 hrs but based on many of the posts here, I've become convinced that *wearing a helmet on a regular basis must be causing some kind of brain damage*.

I mean, some of you folks are so adamant that everyone should be wearing a helmet everytime they are on a bike because it is safer, but how do you justify at what point you are safe enough? Are you people all wearing full-face helmets? Because based on your arguments, you would have to be a moron to not wear a full-face helmet whenever you are on a bike because it offers more protection that the lightweight XC/road helmets most of us use. And why not full body armor and full leather? That will make you even safer yet. Or wait a minute, we're going about this all wrong. The root problem here is that riding a bike puts you at risk of hurting yourself. So you would have to be a moron to ride a bike, and I don't want my taxes paying medical expenses for someone that gets hurt doing something they should know is inherently dangerous.

So wear a helmet if you want, and feel free to discuss why a helmet is a good idea, but lighten up on those that may chose to ride without one. BTW, I purchased 2 new helmets this year but I don't' wear them every time I'm on a bike.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

macmac said:


> why I should have to pay for someone elses moron idiotic decision to not wear a helmet.





macmac said:


> Got my first 'mountain bike' at 12 and held on to that sucker for roughly 18 years. In that time period, off and on rid_ng, I never wore a helmet._


_

So by your own admission, you were a idiotic moron for 18 years? What makes you think that you are no longer an idiotic moron? Isn't it entirely possible now that you are just a self-righteous idiotic moron in a helmet?_


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

I have the opportunity to park my car at the bottom of my trail system, which starts with a 3 mile climb. I don't wear a helmet for that 3 mile climb, because I figure that the chances of me dieing from heat exhaustion (i use a full face helmet) is greater than the possibility of me wrecking on a climb. However, as soon as I get on a trail, or come up on some kids, I put the helmet back on.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

dhslovak said:


> or come up on some kids, I put the helmet back on.


I do agree that you should always wear a helmet when kids are nearby. Them little buggers are dangerous.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well, just yesterday I was riding on the trails and I almost hit a tree with my head. I hadnt ridden in a while {like a month an a half} and it was only my 3rd real ride, so let me off for such a stupid mistake. I actually would have hit it, but I realized at the last second and jerked myself to the side. I took a turn a bit on the hard side and leaned in too much, and the tree was on the inside {single track}. Anyway, case in point, after having my head brush a tree but about an inch, I think Ill keep my helmet. Ill not mention the part where we brush trees by mere inches when were in full control of the bike, but it should tell you something. I have actually seen riders with decked bikes and the works, but no helmet, usually the ones that want to look "cool". I honestly dont know who your trying to look cool for in the forest, the deer maybe, and that was in the most dangerous park in the area. Its really pretty dumb, and Ive even heard the logic of "I havent crashed in like 10 years so I probably not gonna crash again, so I dont need a helmet". Whatever. Im young. Im crazy, and cool and all the other crap we young people are, but Im still gonna wear a helmet. Im not a idiot.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

dropadrop said:


> Here in Finland all health care is payed for by the government (there is private health care too, but most people use public since it works pretty well). So if somebody hits their head during an accident I'll be paying tax money for fixing him up...
> 
> I guess in the states your public health care system is so messed up that somebody else's accident won't end up costing you.


Actually, the costs of those who cannot pay their medical bills are already shifted to others in one form or another through health care premiums, higher hospital bills or medicaid. We already have a public health care system ... a really POOOR one. Basically, we'll pay to save your life but we will not pay for preventative or follow up care.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

djork said:


> Wow, I didn't know this is such a passionate topic with people foaming at the mouth  Anyway, I was wondering if any of you guys who wear a helmet and who believes in this sensible practice think it's okay to tell others on the trail who are not wearing a helmet to wear a helmet or something like that. I mean like strangers, not a buddy who shows up with no helmet.


I recommend helmets to organ donors. I used to harp on it, now it's just "If you come out again, you might want to wear a helmet". Then I tell them the story of a guy who didn't wear a helmet and ended up decorating a hill with his blood. I tell them "I don't want to have to clean your blood off my trees."


----------



## macmac (May 16, 2007)

tvrbob86

Yes, for those 18 years of riding without a helmet, I was an idiot. But it was a different time, different climate..the education and popularization of helmet use was not there yet. 

Maybe I am a little self righteous... but it's because I care about people, that i push the helmet idea. Where i live it's illegal for children under 16 to bike without a helet. i think the government should have made it law for all citizens regardless of age.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I wear a helmet on all my rides, and depending on the trail I'll put on my FF. 

I also wear mine when JRA down the road. Especially after seeing a guy on a BMX bike face down on the sidewalk with a huge pool of blood around his head.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

tvrbob86 said:


> According to your profile, you started riding in 2007. I applaud you for being the first here to be so safe as to wear a helmet before you even started biking. If others would take your cue, the world would be a lot safer.


Sometimes it may be hard to determine, what "started biking" means. I got my first bike around 1970, my first helmet in 2004 and first mountain bike in 2005. Soo, did I get my helmet before or after I started biking?


----------



## Unreleased Untitled (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel more comfortable on the trail while wearing a helmet...


----------



## Mitrovarr (Jun 12, 2007)

macmac said:


> i think the government should have made it law for all citizens regardless of age.


Man, be careful with introducing laws designed to force people to follow safe behaviors. Today, they're making you put on a helmet, tomorrow they're kicking you off the trails. After all, you're safer on the bike paths and you wanted your personal safety to be a government matter, right?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

As a member of the National Mountain Bike Patrol, I supply assistance to riders on the trail. I try to explain to people about helmets and their benefits , but most that ride without don't seem to get it (must be a correlation there). Part of my concern is that I hate dealing with head injuries, give me blood , not dazed and confused and babbling like an idiot.
When I patrol at Interbike's Outdoor Demo I get to stop riders without helmets (Interbike and Bootleg rules), now I have to admit the I enjoy that.:thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> If I lived in a state that required my own kids that were under the age of 16 to wear a helmet when they rode their bicycle, I would seriously consider moving.
> 
> What a joke.


My state requires it, few times police have driven by without me wearing a helmet, clearly saw me, and did nothing.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Mitrovarr said:


> Man, be careful with introducing laws designed to force people to follow safe behaviors. Today, they're making you put on a helmet, tomorrow they're kicking you off the trails. After all, you're safer on the bike paths and you wanted your personal safety to be a government matter, right?


_Right_, it should be noted that in Canada it is the LAW to ride with a helmet {seriously}. I dont see trails closed and people thrown off them up there. They are actually known for having some of the best trails in North America {or the world for that matter}. They also have one of the highest standards of living in the world {you know, free health care for all mountain bikers, beautifull scenery, peacefull society} so really, making it a law shouldnt be too much of a problem...


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

When I was a kid I never wore a helmet, I don't think I had one.

Now I always wear a helmet, its just part of the bike to me, I wouldn't dare go on the trails with out it. 

The people that I don't understand, and I see them a lot are the people that don't wear a helmet but have one hanging off their handlebars while they are riding. Personally I would be so annoyed with it hanging and bouncing around I would just put it on my head.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

*Definition - Accident:*

a mishap; especially one causing injury or death 
anything that happens by chance without an apparent cause

An accident is something going wrong unexpectedly. Physical examples include an unavoidable collision (including a person or object falling by chance). The term is also loosely applied to mean any undesirable outcome, even if it could have been avoided, such as getting injured by touching something sharp, hot, electrically live, ingesting poisons, or other injuries caused by lack of ordinary precautions.

Helmet
Seatbelt
Condom
Gun Cabinet
Poison Cabinet

Avoidable stupidity

Neo-Darwinism is a logical phallacy in which selfish pathologies use to further thier own sociopathic means.


----------



## freezen1979 (May 29, 2007)

wow. i can't believe there is even a topic for this.......

i never wore on as a kid......but after my brain developed i decided it was a good idea  

i could MAYBE understand not wearing one for casual riding around the hood...or on extremely flat trails.....

but any trails with any bumps you got to wear it! i've seen plenty of cracked helmets in my day....


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> If I lived in a state that required my own kids that were under the age of 16 to wear a helmet when they rode their bicycle, I would seriously consider moving.
> 
> What a joke.


If there were more responsible parents the law woudn't be needed.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

+1 for helmets. Some kid was hit by a car in front of the shop I work at, and his head was very beat up. It wasn't looking so good for him.

No one deserves what happened to him, but wearing a helmet could have changed that situation drastically. I feel absolutely no sympathy for the _morons_ who insist on riding without a helmet.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

theRuss said:


> personal choice is King.
> 
> be it helmets, seatbelts, or whatever. I don't want or need the "PC Police" telling me hw to live my life. I can make my own decisions





Mr. Thompson said:


> Shortly after this I had to call paramedics for a mother of three who fell while rollerblading. She was bleeding out of both ears and her nose. She died nine hours later. If she had been wearing a helmet...


I wonder how this mother's kids feel about personal choice?


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> No kidding. It is a matter of respect for those that end up paying.
> 
> And don't forget the sad and horrible TV coverage and pure media circus that ensued with Terri Schiavo.
> 
> ... but we did get, "BFF" ouf of it.


IIn addition, it just totally blows that there are so many tools cracking open their skulls simply because they did not wear a helmet. It just sucks soooo much.


----------



## Lang (Jul 11, 2007)

I wont ride on a trail unless I wear a helmet, its not as comfortable as without it, but I really dont care.

My helmet saved my life (Seriously, my head would have been a pancake) 6 weeks ago. I had a pretty nasty wreck on my atv while going down a sand dune at about 55mph, I hit a rut that wasnt there 20 minutes before (it was from a truck with huge tires going sideways across the dune) and it launched me forward, and the ATV started flipping. I walked away with two broken bones in my hand, but it could have been much worse....my 600lb machine did a nice flip and landed square on my head....it busted my helmet up pretty good, and I ate about a pound of sand....but I lived to tell the story. I would have been another statistic if I didnt have my helmet on that day...Thank god I only broke my hand. 

Just do yourself and your family a favor...throw a helmet on, even if you have hit the trail 100 times before (just like I hit that dune many times that day), something unexpected can happen. Who cares if you look goofy, or sweat a little more....it can save your life. Immagine what your family and friends would have to go through if you wrecked and smacked your mellon and died, or turned into a veggie, that would be a nightmare for everybody.


Ok, Im off my soap box now.

on a lighter note, I get my cast cut off my hand tomorrow! More X-rays tomorrow, and I may be cast free....but if It hasnt healed yet, 6 more weeks of gripping my handle bars with 3 fingers with my right hand.


----------



## MdniteDrftr (Jun 4, 2007)

I always wear a helmet. Wether its my full face or open face, something is always protecting my head. 90% of the time its my FF, unless its ridiculously hot...Id like to keep my teeth and jaw in one piece if I fall too.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Lots of yeahs and nays.

First off, Those MTB helmets only protect you in low speed crashes. If you hit a tree with your head at 15mph you will probably not survive due to your brain stem snapping. I was talking to the risk assesment guru at Vail Resorts(which doesn't require employees to wear helmets) about ski helmets and he even agreed that they really don't protect you from high speed impacts. They are mostly to protect you from lacerations and low speed concussions which is still beneficial and I wear one.

As a quick poll and remember I wear helmets all the time, DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT THOSE MTB OPEN FACE HELMETS WILL REALLY PROTECT YOU IF YOU GET HIT BY A CAR OR STUCK UNDER A CAR OR ATV OR SLAM YOUR HEAD HARD ON ITS SIDE?


Plus there is no protection for your face and chin. SO if you are not wearing a FF helmet you are really only protecting the top of your head. I would bet that more people slide on their face in a crash than land on their head. I know I did and I was glad I was wearing my FF'er. 

But if CO doesn't require street Motorcyclists to wear them than I think its laughable that they might create laws to make me wear a bike helmet.


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

wormvine said:


> As a quick poll and remember I wear helmets all the time, DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT THOSE MTB OPEN FACE HELMETS WILL REALLY PROTECT YOU IF YOU GET HIT BY A CAR OR STUCK UNDER A CAR OR ATV OR SLAM YOUR HEAD HARD ON ITS SIDE?


Well.. it's pretty safe to say that the helmet will provide a higher level of protection than no helmet at all. There is often a very thin line separating a seriously traumatic injury and a fatal injury. That thin line just might be that little piece of styrofoam on your melon. It's the same argument motorcycle riders use for not wearing helmets. Why take the chance?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

vitaccop said:


> Well.. it's pretty safe to say that the helmet will provide a higher level of protection than no helmet at all. There is often a very thin line separating a seriously traumatic injury and a fatal injury. That thin line just might be that little piece of styrofoam on your melon. It's the same argument motorcycle riders use for not wearing helmets. Why take the chance?


I tend to agree but if you really want to be safe you should wear a full face helmet because a basic mtb helmet provides little protection for the face and jaw and side of the head.

I was wearing a full face helmet in Keystone the other day. I was going down a steep, rocky loose section and was moving slow. I kinda fell running and pete rose slid on my face for at least a foot or 2. This could have happened to me anywhere I ride. My regular helmet would have done nothing to protect me from this fall. Without the FF I would have lost some teeth and maybe broke my jaw. Makes me want to wear my FF on all my rides. I now question the protection my regular bell influx can provide me in a fall.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

when my kids were growing up, i use to wear a helmet all the time with the exception of the past couple months. then, i just read in the paper that a bicyclist died from massive head trauma from a bicycle accident. he was riding without a helmet when his wheels got tangled in some twine and he wrecked. dang, after reading that, i started wearing my helmet again.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Once a person goes down on their head, they will wish they had a helmet on... It's just a matter of time if they are mtn biking...


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Helmet is a must fullstop.


----------



## doug4sail (Jan 2, 2006)

I didnt wear a helmet for a short while. My friend and I were doing a bit of hill bombing we hit 34 mph when his front tire washed, Next thing I knew he was tumbling in front of me and I had no where to go but straight into him. I did not have enough braking power to stop. I went over the handlebars and landed on my back. I looked up the trail to see the 
yardsale. Friends bike 20 feet up the trail hat and glasses 10 feet up and he was about 10 feet from me. I looked and could not find my bike. Until I looked at my friend. He was somehow tangled up in it. I went to pick it up and it was wrapped into him somehow.
I finally got it free. No harm to my bike he seriously bent his toptube and 90 the handlebars. My friend had a concussion. If you high side you can really get a whip like reaction. He was lucky he did not connect with a rock I would have been carrying his carcass off the mountain. I think the bottom line is if your pushing the limits of your riding wear a helmet.I will always wear a helmet it allows me to excel. If you just tooling along through the forrest and pushing yourself on climbs you most likley fine. I find a helmet is a good place to mount my light for riding at night. I am not going to tell anyone what to do while riding. But I always make my friends wear helmets. I dont want to be known
as the guy that put someone in the hospital.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay, okay. . . think of all the great things in life - carving singletrack like you're on rails, a post-ride burrito with an ice-cold beer, pinning that 6' drop, making love in satin-sheets, conquering that death climb in the middle-ring, Christmas morning, building your dream ride from the frame up, calling in sick to go riding. . .

All these great things won't be all that great when you've traumatized your brain because you weren't wearing a helmet. Heck, you might not even be able to _think_ of all the great things in life once you've split your head open.


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Helmet threads and "that rider didn't wave back at me" threads need to be banned. Who the fock cares?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_Helmet threads and "that rider didn't wave back at me" threads need to be banned._"

Agreed. Or they could have their own forum; the 'I'm More Important/Clever/Right Than You Because....' forum (AKA the 'Look At Me!!!!" forum), or the 'I'm Pleased There's Only Black And White To Choose From' forum.


----------



## thrak (Apr 3, 2007)

I think whats funny is the people who think the small piece of styrofoam is going to protect you AT ALL in a crash that would make you a quadrapelegic.... for small or medium falls it will help, but for something major enough to snap your neck or spine, its not going to do much at all.

And yes, I wear my helmet on every trail ride I do.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> So because no other riders are around... and because you feel your "break" is adjusted, that meaks you won't _brake_ your head open when you crack it on a rock that looks just like Gilligan?
> 
> I don't think you can afford another head injury...
> 
> :arf:


Oh, Colossus, I think he can afford many more head injuries. He's at that point now where he really can't get any worse.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

trailville said:


> I mean, some of you folks are so adamant that everyone should be wearing a helmet everytime they are on a bike because it is safer, but how do you justify at what point you are safe enough? Are you people all wearing full-face helmets? Because based on your arguments, you would have to be a moron to not wear a full-face helmet whenever you are on a bike because it offers more protection that the lightweight XC/road helmets most of us use. And why not full body armor and full leather?


I don't know about you, but my brain isn't in my shin or on my elbows.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

thrak said:


> I think whats funny is the people who think the small piece of styrofoam is going to protect you AT ALL in a crash that would make you a quadrapelegic.... for small or medium falls it will help, but for something major enough to snap your neck or spine, its not going to do much at all.
> 
> And yes, I wear my helmet on every trail ride I do.


That is called BS speak.

Bunghole Special sauce.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah this guy needs a bucket?


2 many people 2 little skill but here are Xcepions?


----------



## jonny290 (May 8, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Yeah this guy needs a bucket?
> 
> 
> 2 many people 2 little skill but here are Xcepions?


There are no exceptions. Steven Hamilton may never need a helmet. The problem is that time only goes forwards, and if he's not wearing one at the instant he really needs one, the only sweet tricks he'll be ripping may be be successfully guiding the eye-cursor to the "change diaper" box on his wheelchair's laptop, or maybe blinking twice to signify "yes, I am thirsty."


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

thrak said:


> I think whats funny is the people who think the small piece of styrofoam is going to protect you AT ALL in a crash that would make you a quadrapelegic.... for small or medium falls it will help, but for something major enough to snap your neck or spine, its not going to do much at all.
> 
> And yes, I wear my helmet on every trail ride I do.


True.. but do you decide if your next fall will be small, medium, or neck/spine snapping LARGE? Just because I wear a helmet doesn't mean that I think a small piece of styrofoam will protect me AT ALL in a "quadraplegic quality" crash. I am also one of those freaks that wear my seatbelt- all the while knowing it probably won't stop me from dying in a major crash.

If someone doesn't want to wear a helmet then don't- it doesn't affect me!


----------



## notwritingmydissertation (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a quick back of the envelope calculation: assume that you are 30 years old, a helmet will cost at most (not full faced) $150. Over the course of a riding career you could expect to purchase maybe 10 helmets. So 10 helments X $150 = $1500. If have a college education, you can expect of average about $100K/year over the course of your career. If your work for 30 years that's $3 million. 

If you have head trauma, you risk that entire $3 million plus the healthcare costs that come with being a vegetable.

$1500 is a pretty good insurance policy to protect $3 million.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Yeah this guy needs a bucket?
> 
> 
> 2 many people 2 little skill but here are Xcepions?


Right on dude, you nailed em'. It's just like that Steve Irwin guy, he doesn't need any armor to protect himself!!!!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Right on dude, you nailed em'. It's just like that Steve Irwin guy, he doesn't need any armor to protect himself!!!!


Right and with your avitar looks like you need to live forever to do whatever...less people in the world/trails is not a bad thing


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Right and with your avitar looks like you need to live forever to do whatever...less people in the world/trails is not a bad thing


:skep:

Was that for real?


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Why not? Plenty of everything needed unless you're vested in growth and destruction


----------

